# 40/42 Lavender Essential Oils



## GlenS (May 3, 2019)

Good Day,
   It has been suggested on this site that 40/42 Lavender (forgot if it is a EO or an FO) is a standard Lavender scent. Having looked on Amazon I've found  Lavender oils that state that they are 40/42 in the title, but do not indicate it on the labeling or in the main description. I believe I've read that a 40/42 is a blend of several types of lavender subspecies? Also the it can not be listed as Therapeutic Grade if it is true 40/42 Lavender Oil.
I would like to confirm that it must be a blend of several types of lavender plants, that it can't be Therapeutic Grade and if it is considered a FO or and EO.
Lastly I would like to try some brand as I am not happy with the Lavender FO I've used yet don't want to spend $10 or more just for shipping. If this is impossible then if the membership could suggest a standard, quality brand for small purchase experimentation. 
Appreciated


----------



## lsg (May 4, 2019)

It is best to buy from a reputable supplier, which may or may not sell on Amazon.com.   40/42 lavender is a blend of lavender essential oils.  This from Camden Grey, "The numbers in Lavender 40/42 indicate the linalyl acetate content; in this case, they indicate the product contains 40%-42% of linalyl acetate, a naturally occurring phytochemical found in many flowers and spice plants. Lavender 40/42 is generally a blend of various lavenders in order to get a consistent scent from batch to batch, with processors adding natural linalyl acetate to cover the smell of camphor or borneol components of a given lavender.

https://www.camdengrey.com/essential-oils/Essential-Oils-F-O/lavender-40-42.html


----------



## GlenS (May 4, 2019)

lsg said:


> It is best to buy from a reputable supplier, which may or may not sell on Amazon.com.   40/42 lavender is a blend of lavender essential oils.  This from Camden Grey, "The numbers in Lavender 40/42 indicate the linalyl acetate content; in this case, they indicate the product contains 40%-42% of linalyl acetate, a naturally occurring phytochemical found in many flowers and spice plants. Lavender 40/42 is generally a blend of various lavenders in order to get a consistent scent from batch to batch, with processors adding natural linalyl acetate to cover the smell of camphor or borneol components of a given lavender.
> 
> https://www.camdengrey.com/essential-oils/Essential-Oils-F-O/lavender-40-42.html


Hello lsg and thanks for the information. Looks like I was on the right track. Also I will investigate your recommendation.
Much appreciated!


----------



## lenarenee (May 4, 2019)

Some suppliers of 40/42 use synthetic ingredients to formulate the appropriate percentages. I can't tell you which ones because it's been 2 years since
I bought any and things could have changed.


----------



## GlenS (May 4, 2019)

lenarenee said:


> Some suppliers of 40/42 use synthetic ingredients to formulate the appropriate percentages. I can't tell you which ones because it's been 2 years since
> I bought any and things could have changed.


Appreciate your response. I have found products listed as 40/42 which do not fit the description and it is difficult to tell which is the correct product. Definitions refer to blends of different types of lavender plants and listed products only show that they are made of one type. I literally have not been able to find a 40/42 lavender oil that fits the definition. 
Confused!


----------



## reeeen4 (May 6, 2019)

They don't list the different lavender plants it comes from becuase it's processed in a different way, the EO constitues are seperated so they have linalool and linalyl acetate on their own or use synthetic versions, they are then added to the oil to make up *40/42*%. This is why it can't be classed as theraputic. It's a processed oil and isn't completely "natural" or as found in nature. Every lavender plant is different and you would be hard pressed to find one that is perfectly 40/42 linalool/linalyl acetate consistently. Nor would you want to, when being used for aromatherapy or things like that the oil's other constituents are important and give each type of lavender it's individual scent. But for the purposes of *cold process *soap the 40/42 serves well as it holds it's scent better through the soap making process. Also since it's being washed from your hands and doesn't come in contact with your skin for long enough to be of much benefit you wouldn't want to waste a valuable EO like that, better save those for creams or things that you leave on IMO.


----------



## cmzaha (May 6, 2019)

I use Camden Grey's 40/42 in my soaps with good results, and would never use my Bulgarian or French Lavender in soap, those are saved for leave on products


----------



## GlenS (May 6, 2019)

reeeen4 said:


> They don't list the different lavender plants it comes from becuase it's processed in a different way, the EO constitues are seperated so they have linalool and linalyl acetate on their own or use synthetic versions, they are then added to the oil to make up *40/42*%. This is why it can't be classed as theraputic. It's a processed oil and isn't completely "natural" or as found in nature. Every lavender plant is different and you would be hard pressed to find one that is perfectly 40/42 linalool/linalyl acetate consistently. Nor would you want to, when being used for aromatherapy or things like that the oil's other constituents are important and give each type of lavender it's individual scent. But for the purposes of *cold process *soap the 40/42 serves well as it holds it's scent better through the soap making process. Also since it's being washed from your hands and doesn't come in contact with your skin for long enough to be of much benefit you wouldn't want to waste a valuable EO like that, better save those for creams or things that you leave on IMO.


Thanks for your reply! So even if a 40/42 only lists one type of lavender plant it could still be the correct mixture for the correct scent?


----------



## GlenS (May 6, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> I use Camden Grey's 40/42 in my soaps with good results, and would never use my Bulgarian or French Lavender in soap, those are saved for leave on products


I as a newcomer find your reply illuminating. I like the idea of the correct and repeatable scent, not for any EO qualities. It is just the varied and non specific listings that have made me hesitant to purchase. It appears that Camden Grey doesn't have samples unless you purchase something. Seem to me counter intuitive. Bu thanks for the reference to their product!


----------



## reeeen4 (May 6, 2019)

GlenS said:


> Thanks for your reply! So even if a 40/42 only lists one type of lavender plant it could still be the correct mixture for the correct scent?


Definitely, even if they only list one species of lavender plant like "Lavandula Angustifolia" there are hundreds of types of Angustifolia's so it could have neumerous different ones in it. They only need to list the Species on a lable. Lavandual (Lavender) is the Genus, Angustifolia is the Species (spica or x. intermedia are other species) then there are "Cultivars/Types" within that too. It's a bit confusing hahaha.


----------



## GlenS (May 6, 2019)

reeeen4 said:


> Definitely, even if they only list one species of lavender plant like "Lavandula Angustifolia" there are hundreds of types of Angustifolia's so it could have neumerous different ones in it. They only need to list the Species on a lable. Lavandual (Lavender) is the Genus, Angustifolia is the Species (spica or x. intermedia are other species) then there are "Cultivars/Types" within that too. It's a bit confusing hahaha.


Well thanks again and it is seems infinitely more confusing then when I began my first batch of soap. Mentioned in other threads is the fact that I am trying to find a scent that is used or replicates C&E Goatmilk soap. Confusingly for me I found that it was not a goatmilk scent but reportedly a lavender scent. So trying the lavender EO was unsuccessful. Hopefully the 40/42 will smell more like what I am trying for. 
Cheers


----------



## cmzaha (May 7, 2019)

GlenS said:


> I as a newcomer find your reply illuminating. I like the idea of the correct and repeatable scent, not for any EO qualities. It is just the varied and non specific listings that have made me hesitant to purchase. It appears that Camden Grey doesn't have samples unless you purchase something. Seem to me counter intuitive. Bu thanks for the reference to their product!


You can purchase as small as a 2oz bottle of Lav 40/42 which is a good sample size. 



GlenS said:


> Well thanks again and it is seems infinitely more confusing then when I began my first batch of soap. Mentioned in other threads is the fact that I am trying to find a scent that is used or replicates C&E Goatmilk soap. Confusingly for me I found that it was not a goatmilk scent but reportedly a lavender scent. So trying the lavender EO was unsuccessful. Hopefully the 40/42 will smell more like what I am trying for.
> Cheers


The biggest problem is ever finding the exact scent you are looking is virtually impossible since there are so many different EO's and FO suppliers. If they are using a fragrance it could even be made for them and not even available, which makes it very hard to match another person's/manufacturers fragrance. Best to hope for is to get as close as you can. There are many dupes of popular perfumes and scents, some right on some not so much. I have no clue who C&E Soaps are so I am simply no help there, sorry. All I am pointing out is it is very hard to find exact copies of a scent.


----------



## GlenS (May 7, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> You can purchase as small as a 2oz bottle of Lav 40/42 which is a good sample size.
> 
> The biggest problem is ever finding the exact scent you are looking is virtually impossible since there are so many different EO's and FO suppliers. If they are using a fragrance it could even be made for them and not even available, which makes it very hard to match another person's/manufacturers fragrance. Best to hope for is to get as close as you can. There are many dupes of popular perfumes and scents, some right on some not so much. I have no clue who C&E Soaps are so I am simply no help there, sorry. All I am pointing out is it is very hard to find exact copies of a scent.[/QUOTE
> It sure difficult in locating the scent for me, so far. Several C&E fragrance types but none for the Goat Milk. Thanks for the assist though. I may eventually try purchasing a sample from Camden-Grey, but I have a fair quantity of soap in various states of curing, let alone actually using.


----------

